# Nice way to draw your music :)



## adigold1 (Oct 11, 2015)

Here is a nice way to draw your music 

​


----------



## cAudio (Oct 11, 2015)

Beautiful track and video!


----------



## adigold1 (Oct 11, 2015)

cAudio said:


> Beautiful track and video!


 
Thanks man


----------



## Alatar (Oct 11, 2015)

Beautiful and calming piece. The animation reminds me of "The Touch Pianist": http://www.touchpianist.com/


----------



## devonmyles (Oct 11, 2015)

That is a really, lovely piece of music.
Very nice.


----------



## adigold1 (Oct 11, 2015)

devonmyles said:


> That is a really, lovely piece of music.
> Very nice.


Thanks Dev


----------



## rottoy (Oct 11, 2015)

I fell head over heels in love with this piece. BEAUTIFUL stuff, Adi!


----------



## Assa (Oct 11, 2015)

Really a lovely piece of music  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hannes_F (Oct 11, 2015)

Very lovely, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Saxer (Oct 11, 2015)

beautiful composition and performance. very touching!

ah, well, cool video idea too!

*edit*
just had a look at your making of video of another track... so my question: is 'message to a friend' in this thread also made with efimov guitar? everything done inside the box?


----------



## adigold1 (Oct 11, 2015)

rottoy said:


> I fell head over heels in love with this piece. BEAUTIFUL stuff, Adi!


Thanks so much Rottoy or your warmth words


----------



## adigold1 (Oct 11, 2015)

Assa said:


> Really a lovely piece of music  Thanks for sharing!


Thanks ASSA


----------



## adigold1 (Oct 11, 2015)

Saxer said:


> beautiful composition and performance. very touching!
> 
> ah, well, cool video idea too!
> 
> ...


Thanks Saxer  Yep, Using only efimov nylon guitar 

Here is the Midi Version video


----------



## Saxer (Oct 11, 2015)

beautiful! thanks!


----------



## Alatar (Oct 12, 2015)

adigold1 said:


> Thanks Saxer  Yep, Using only efimov nylon guitar



Wow. You fooled med. I have the Efimov Nylong Guitar library. But I still thought it was a real guitar.


----------



## adigold1 (Oct 12, 2015)

Alatar said:


> Wow. You fooled med. I have the Efimov Nylong Guitar library. But I still thought it was a real guitar.



Lol  all my guitarist musician friends was 100% sure That is a real guitar..Efimov is really of of the best !


----------



## Justus (Oct 12, 2015)

Lovely piece! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## adigold1 (Oct 12, 2015)

Justus said:


> Lovely piece! Thanks for sharing!


Thank you for listening


----------



## Alan Wave (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks for sharing, it sounds like an anime theme song


----------



## Lawson. (Oct 12, 2015)

That was awesome; thanks for sharing! I also thought it was a real guitar, and am a guitarist, too!

How did you make the video? Did you do a custom animation thing or is that some cool feature of Final Cut or something that I've never heard of?


----------



## adigold1 (Oct 12, 2015)

Lawson. said:


> That was awesome; thanks for sharing! I also thought it was a real guitar, and am a guitarist, too!
> 
> How did you make the video? Did you do a custom animation thing or is that some cool feature of Final Cut or something that I've never heard of?



Hey Lawson,

Thanks for your kind words !

Actually I did it with a really old PC software (Midi To Video)
Here, let me share that with you :

http://cloud.agsoundtrax.com/dV8D

Enjoy !


----------



## JFetter (Oct 12, 2015)

That was wonderful, and I too thought it was a real guitar.


----------



## adigold1 (Oct 12, 2015)

JFetter said:


> That was wonderful, and I too thought it was a real guitar.


 thanks mate...


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Oct 13, 2015)

I really enjoyed that . I found myself rather mesmerized watching visually the notes as they kept rolling along


----------



## adigold1 (Oct 13, 2015)

SymphonicSamples said:


> I really enjoyed that . I found myself rather mesmerized watching visually the notes as they kept rolling along



LOL ) Thanks Matt..


----------



## Tatu (Oct 13, 2015)

Beautiful work. Already went to buy that library, but then remembered that I've denied such pleasures from my self for a while :(

Thanks for this!:


adigold1 said:


> Actually I did it with a really old PC software (Midi To Video)


----------

